# Hi All



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies for the month absence from the forum, I hope all the lovely epople I have spoken to over the past year are well and happy. 

So the update (for those that have read my threads and life over the past year you will know what I mean).

So my husband is here and yippppppeeee he hates it, an even a bigger yippppeeee. well not actually hates it but realises how hard it is here and the streets are not full of milk and honey (i am sure that is what he thought). He has been quite lucky and has managed to find a part time job but is bored and cannot believe how cold it is here and more importantly how different english people are in the own country (believe me I did explain all of this before he came).

So the long and short of it is we have all decided to come and live there sometime this year (hopefully July-August)- where - Hurgarda, Sharm absolutely not CAIRO !!!!!!!!!!:clap2:

My daughter loved it there, the schools are great and for some reason every time I have been there I feel settled and secure (yes people I know it will be different living there than coming for a break) but if you dont try you will never know.

I'm coming over in 6 weeks for a holiday (see family and he can whine to them) so unlike before when I arranged to meet people and couldn't I am hoping I can this time.

Micki xxx - its good to be back


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

micki moo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ....................................
> 
> ...


Welcome back 

You did predict being back in July before 

"see family and he can whine to them" ??? I laughed at this part so much, almost had a heart attack         

How's your "wardrobe" by the way? 

Best of luck


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Dead Guy

Its good to be back. I read some of your threads and you still make me laugh so much.

I knew it would be this year but it reallt depended on how well he got on here as to whether we stayed and my daughter finished school here or not. She is up for going, I dont want to have to spend any time here that I do not have to and as I said he as yet to find the 'milk and honey', so it is all working out well.

You know he will whine !!!!!!!!!!!!

Micki





DeadGuy said:


> Welcome back
> 
> You did predict being back in July before
> 
> ...


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry forgot to answer the bit about my wardrobes. We;; the clothes are going slowly, the charity shops love me, when we come in April I am bringing as much as I can and will leave it with his family.

Dead Guy - tell me please DVD players - how much there????

Thanks

micki



micki moo said:


> Hi Dead Guy
> 
> Its good to be back. I read some of your threads and you still make me laugh so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Micki,

You can get dvd players here for 200 LE the basic type... tesco specials

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

micki moo said:


> Sorry forgot to answer the bit about my wardrobes. We;; the clothes are going slowly, the charity shops love me, when we come in April I am bringing as much as I can and will leave it with his family.
> 
> Dead Guy - tell me please DVD players - how much there????
> 
> ...


I bet the charity shops are flooding with your cloths now  Not to mentions "shoes and bags"!!! (Though I doubt that any female would let any of her shoes or bags away that easily, except for the ones they hate )

About the DVD Players' prices in here, as MaidenScotland did mention, it goes between 150 to 400 L.E. , of course depending on it's quality and functions, but my personal advice is to buy from shops which are recognized by the manufacturers (Dealerships), not just any shop, and buy one of the "international brands" in here, not gonna mention any specific brand cause I don't wanna advertise any, but go for the Japanese ones, these people do know what they're doing when it comes to stuff like that 

Good luck


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Hi Maiden how are you??

I am starting to look around and see what I can bring in April, other than clothes and shoes. We are also going to have a look around the shops to get an idea of prices etc.

Other than some bits in my kitchen which I will get hubby to carry through as hand luggage (he doesn't know this yet!!!!!) I really dont think I want anything from here, this comment did not include my shoes and bags of course. Although you will be pleased to know I have stopped buying more - well actually thats a bit of a lie what I should have said is I have cut down on buying more. 

I know I will put a post for anyone that fancies a holiday in the UK they can help carry some back:clap2::clap2:

Micki



DeadGuy said:


> I bet the charity shops are flooding with your cloths now  Not to mentions "shoes and bags"!!! (Though I doubt that any female would let any of her shoes or bags away that easily, except for the ones they hate )
> 
> About the DVD Players' prices in here, as MaidenScotland did mention, it goes between 150 to 400 L.E. , of course depending on it's quality and functions, but my personal advice is to buy from shops which are recognized by the manufacturers (Dealerships), not just any shop, and buy one of the "international brands" in here, not gonna mention any specific brand cause I don't wanna advertise any, but go for the Japanese ones, these people do know what they're doing when it comes to stuff like that
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he is now in the UK even if he doesn't like it!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

micki moo said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> .........................
> 
> ...



I've learned that when it comes to shopping or going for a holiday or anything like that, the main function of brothers, boyfriends and husbands are being a free CARRIER  

I know how it feels not to be able to quit buying shoes and bags! I need to learn how to quit smoking myself! So I won't nag you with this part 

Good luck figuring things out, it's not an easy thing to do, relocating I mean.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

Thanks Beatle.

Dead Guy you are so right it is very hard. Going to start a new thread asking what people wish they had brought over but didn't then I can bring it - I know how selfish

Micki


----------

